

Bob Moog. Fairlight CMI 1983 - Intro - zura
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gno7xqWR9fg

======
zura
Bob Moog. Fairlight, part 1 of 6 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf3Ich9lT2w>

